# Have you ever heard of diamond collection paint?



## Zimar (Mar 4, 2013)

I found 5 gallons of "diamond collection" paint in a Habitat for Humanity Restore for cheap, so I bought it. Then I realized that I have no idea where this stuff is actually sold and maybe I should do some research before I put it on my walls, in case it is terrible. I cannot figure out where it came from or where it is sold based on google searches, which is bizarre in this day and age.

Does anyone have any experience with this brand of paint? I'm ok with having just made a donation to Habitat for Humanity if I shouldn't use it, LOL!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No brand name on the bucket?


----------



## Zimar (Mar 4, 2013)

joecaption said:


> No brand name on the bucket?


No! It's weird, I know! All it says is "Diamond Collection." ??


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

I believe GDB International, Inc. owns the trademark. http://www.gdbinternational.com


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks like they specialize in mistint paint.


> GDB handles approximately three million gallons of customer returned mistint paint each year. This mistint paint comes from several U.S. paint manufacturers and is shipped to our warehouses in Nashville, Illinois and Phoenix, Arizona.
> 
> When the mistint paint arrives at our facility we carefully sort each and every can of mistint paint by size and whether it is oil or latex. The cans are then re-palletized into standard size pallets and shrink wrapped for future shipment. We do not sort by color so the pallets are a true mix of assorted colors including whites and shades of white.


----------



## Zimar (Mar 4, 2013)

Dorado said:


> Looks like they specialize in mistint paint.


Clearly I am a big dummy but umm... what does this all mean? Do they just blend all the mistinted paint they get into new paint? Does it mean there's not going to be any one quality standard?


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

Read. It's premium quality, scrubable, etc.


----------



## Zimar (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok, so that sounds... reasonable, I guess! I'll give it a try then and report back to the group!


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

http://www.dulux.ca/en/our-products/paint-products/interior-paints/dulux-diamond.html

there dulux diamond and its awesome paint. i paint daily with it


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Dulux Diamond is manufactured by Akzo Nobel, not by this company.


----------



## Ldybery (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi All - Mistints is just one type of paint that GDB International sells. Diamond Collection brand paint is not mistint paint. GDB never uses that label on their mistint paint and mistints are all exported - it is a premium quality latex paint that is made in the USA.


----------



## redthread (Dec 1, 2013)

Zimar, How did it work? I am considering painting with the Diamond Collection: Interior Grey that I found at HH as well.


----------



## Maria8462 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi, we bought Diamond Collection primer and it was great to work with. We covered a huge room 25'x 12 and a large hallway, that was painted a deep burgundy, with less than a five gallon container. Went on very easy. I would highly recommend this paint. Kilz would have cost over $120. I paid $40.00 at HH.


----------



## HighGlossPL38 (Nov 19, 2013)

Zimar said:


> I found 5 gallons of "diamond collection" paint in a Habitat for Humanity Restore for cheap, so I bought it. Then I realized that I have no idea where this stuff is actually sold and maybe I should do some research before I put it on my walls, in case it is terrible. I cannot figure out where it came from or where it is sold based on google searches, which is bizarre in this day and age.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this brand of paint? I'm ok with having just made a donation to Habitat for Humanity if I shouldn't use it, LOL!


Here you go...

http://www.marzpaint.com/category/interior-exterior-paint/diamond-collection-latex/

Never heard of it but a simple yahoo search did it. You're welcome


----------



## geriz (Mar 20, 2014)

I just bought 3 of the 5 gallon buckets. Two for the exterior siding, which are a neutral color, and they look good. The 3rd was my trim paint, and the color that it mixed to is nothing like the color I wanted. I wanted taupe, and I got more of a purple - YUK! We were warned at SW that may happen.


----------



## geriz (Mar 20, 2014)

*Diamond Collection IS NOT for a paint sprayer*

I just wasted my money. My husband hired his guys to spray paint our house, and I thought I could save money by trying this paint. Definitely NOT for a sprayer. Might work okay to roll and brush, but this can has all kinds of sediment in it.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

geriz said:


> I just wasted my money. My husband hired his guys to spray paint our house, and I thought I could save money by trying this paint. Definitely NOT for a sprayer. Might work okay to roll and brush, but this can has all kinds of sediment in it.



Sometimes new paint has chunks in it. It's not uncommon even with high quality paint. 

It's always a good idea to strain paint before spraying.


----------



## geriz (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, but this seems far worse, or maybe it's just this can


----------



## bennecc (Feb 10, 2011)

Bump. Has anyone else out there had any experience with this paint? I've eyed this stuff for a while and would love to hear what people have to say about it. Paint to me is kind of like sushi......if its too cheap then I'm scared to try it.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Maybe I'm wrong, if I am I'm sure someone will correct me. But isn't this the paint from Habitat they mix what they have and this is the color you get. No brand names because they are mixed good and bad.


----------



## bennecc (Feb 10, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, if I am I'm sure someone will correct me. But isn't this the paint from Habitat they mix what they have and this is the color you get. No brand names because they are mixed good and bad.



At my local Habitat store they have buckets that say white, off-white, and gray in either flat or semi-gloss (there may be eggshell too, i can't remember). It is about $10 for a gallon or $40 for a 5-gal bucket.


----------



## Payesiano (Oct 16, 2014)

*Hi dorado*



Dorado said:


> Looks like they specialize in mistint paint.


I need your help, is about gdb company. you work there?

Please response [email protected]


----------



## Payesiano (Oct 16, 2014)

*Gdb paints*



Ldybery said:


> Hi All - Mistints is just one type of paint that GDB International sells. Diamond Collection brand paint is not mistint paint. GDB never uses that label on their mistint paint and mistints are all exported - it is a premium quality latex paint that is made in the USA.


I need your help, is about gdb company. you work there?

[email protected]


----------



## Devansh (Dec 18, 2020)

Dorado said:


> Looks like they specialize in mistint paint.


----------



## Devansh (Dec 18, 2020)

I want us paints in big countity


----------



## Devansh (Dec 18, 2020)

princelake said:


> http://www.dulux.ca/en/our-products/paint-products/interior-paints/dulux-diamond.html
> 
> there dulux diamond and its awesome paint. i paint daily with it


I want in bulk


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Devansh said:


> I want in bulk


Any US paint company makes paint in bulk. I don't know if you can find it in your country, but in the US it exists. Every company makes gallons and 5 gallon quantities and you can buy all the paint you want.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I used to work for an outfit that got most of our wall paint in 55 gallon drums but the plant was in the same area and we'd just go by and pick up 1-3 drums every morning. Most any paint store will sell paint in 5 gallon buckets.


----------

